# Some pics of the boys tonight (ESS and Dalmatian)



## Wyrd (Jul 27, 2010)

My sister came out and took some pics of the boys having a play in the garden tonight

Harry Jumping









Cooper jumping









Both the boys jumping together









Harry waiting for me to throw his ball









Having a rest with his ball









My Ball


----------



## shezzy (Mar 8, 2009)

awwkt they're gorgeous >.<


----------



## Dazadal (Nov 4, 2010)

Lovely. Did I see them on the BDC forum too?
Daz


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Great pics


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Lovely pictures! :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

They are lovely


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Fantastic pictures - looks like everyone was having fun


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow, your dogs have a fantastic time in your garden. Great pics.


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

fantastic, looks as if you all were having a great time.


----------

